# Image transfer from a slide of an SX70 manipulation



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

Am I losing it?    :scratch:    It's okay to tell me, really.   I have to make slides of my work on a copystand to submit to arts festivals....so it occurred to me....right.     

Here's the ship.   I squared it off when I scanned it.   The rectangle on the image transfer is just a yellowish/brown blank, doesn't detract too much from the image.   This was done like the other 2, with Polapan 100, which gives a yellow cast to transfers.   I went at it with pastel pencils to make some areas lighter and add detail.   Still looks bizarre to me, but I kinda like it.   

What do you all think?


----------



## ferny (Oct 28, 2004)

It looks very bizarre. But that's what makes it interesting. Otherwise it would just be a photo of a boat. I like the colours and the yellow boarder is good to. It frames it.


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks Ferny!   I'm glad you like it.   It's growing on me.  

This is one of those images that I see is getting a few looks but no one is commenting on it.        It _is _unusual looking, given that it's a double-Polaroid process.   It looks great just as an SX-70 manipulation, but I felt like pushing that envelope, just to see what would happen.    :twisted:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 28, 2004)

Terri, I've looked at this picture about seven times.  I really like it but it's hard for me to process.  I'm starting to go into the "must buy more polaroid stuff" mode. 

I really do like this.  Yet another reason for me to put the daylabs on my watch on eBay.  I would actually frame that and hang it over the couch.


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2004)

> Terri, I've looked at this picture about seven times. I really like it but it's hard for me to process.



See....that's a huge compliment IMO.   Sometimes, I _want_ to feel like I can put out alt stuff that requires some study.   When I do something that has me scratching my own head  :scratch: over what the heck did I just do, I appreciate the feedback even more!!   

Thank you, my buddy.      I am rooting for you to get a Daylab....join me in my madness.    :twisted:


----------



## Corry (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Ter...I've also come back several times...I don't exactly know what it is about it, but I really like it to.  In a way it almost looks 3D to me...like I'm not looking at a picture, but recalling a fuzzy memory.    Ya know..I REALLLY wanna get into this stuff too, but I'm trying my damndest to suppress the urge until I can actually AFFORD it!!!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 28, 2004)

Terri, I have to say I dont like this one, I love it. Just the whole Idea is awesome, I think the ships work perfectly with the whole idea.

Like it woman, its great :thumbsup:

Im also guilty of wanting to buy more polariod stuff thanks to you


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, here's the original SX-70 manipulation, you may have seen this thing and that's your "fuzzy memory".       Hobbes has done a ton of SX-70 work, so he has the edge knowing what he's seeing.   I made a slide of this image so I'd have one when I have to send in slides of my work to apply for art shows....and, since I had the slide of this, that's when I thought, Why not?   

Does the process make better sense now?   It's a regular image transfer, just using Polapan 100 which is admittedly funky film for that technique.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 28, 2004)

How the hell did I miss this one :shock:  That is my favorite post to this entire alt-techniques forum.  It's just a killer image all around.  It's too bad these things are one of a kind cause would love one of those hanging on my wall.


----------



## Not Neve (Nov 13, 2004)

Terri, i love this one!  To me it feels like a ship out at night, perhaps a stormy night.  You're making us all want to learn this technique!


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Terri, i love this one!  To me it feels like a ship out at night, perhaps a stormy night.  You're making us all want to learn this technique!



bwahahaha!!!!   That's my plan.... :twisted:    

We need more members on the P-team!!

I am planning on framing this one, since I matted it for the last arts festival and it looks great just matted (sometimes that helps me decide if I want to put more effort into a piece).   It does have a ghostly kind of feel to it....took me awhile to decide whether or not I liked it!   :LOL:


----------

